# [Ảnh chụp lén - lộ hàng] Lộ 457 ảnh khỏa thân của cựu thành viên Hey Girl



## Xinh (15 Tháng chín 2012)

[h=4]Scandal ảnh nóng ầm ĩ nhất Cbiz[/h] Báo chí Đài Loan đưa tin, các cư dân mạng Trung Quốc đang xôn xao trước loạt 457 bức ảnh nude của *Lại Oánh Vũ*  (sinh năm 1989), là cựu thành viên nhóm nhạc nữ Hey Girl (Hắc sáp hội  mỹ mị) từng khá nổi tiếng trước đây. 457 bức ảnh đã bị lan truyền trên  mạng với độ "thoáng" khá sốc. Lại Oánh Vũ không chỉ khỏa thân hoàn toàn,  đối mặt với ống kính bày ra đủ loại tư thế khêu gợi, phô diễn thân hình  bốc lửa, mà còn chụp cả hình thân mật với nam giới.








 [TD="class: Image"]Hình chụp bikini của Lại Oánh Vũ.









 [TD="class: Image"]Rất nhiều ảnh nóng khêu gợi của Lại Oánh Vũ đang lan  truyền trên mạng. Sau vụ scandal cưỡng hiếp của thiếu gia Lý Tông Thụy,  showbiz Đài Loan lại hứng chịu thêm cơn bão ảnh nóng nữa.









 [TD="class: Image"]Cô nàng mỉm cười nhìn vào ống kính trong tình trạng khỏa thân hoàn toàn.









 [TD="class: Image"]Nhiều ảnh khỏa thân riêng tư của Lại Oánh Vũ cũng bị tung lên mạng.






​


 [TD="class: Image"]Nhiều ảnh nóng Lại Oánh Vũ thân mật cùng bạn trai cũng nằm trong loạt 457 hình bị lan truyền.


Lại Oánh Vũ tên thật là Lại Tư Vân, từng  gia nhập nhóm Hey Girl với nghệ danh Nico, sau đó đã rời nhóm. Có thông  tin cho rằng đây là hình chụp từ khi Lại Oánh Vũ mới 17 tuổi, vì túng  thiếu nên giấu cha mẹ chụp rất nhiều ảnh bikini gợi cảm và làm người mẫu  chụp ảnh khỏa thân.​
*Duy Tại*​


----------

